# External Insulation Or Insulated Plasterboard?



## Lex Foutish (22 Jan 2010)

I'm interested in getting your opinions here. Bearing everything (cost, mess, time, etc.) in mind, which is the better option, in the thread title, for insulating a cavity block built house? 

Ideally, I'd love to do both but it's not a financial option, even with the currently available grants. A neighbour had a quote of around €10k to do it externally. 

Would external be better suited to a solid block wall? What I mean by that is, would the heat escape upwards through the empty cavity blocks?


----------



## idler (23 Jan 2010)

stick 35m insulating plas board to walls using dry wall adhesive seal top&bottom and scim cost=28eurom2supply&fit                                                                                               or stick metal furrings to cavity block and screw pkls/board to furrings  seal top&bottom joints and scim =cost=30euro m2  supply&fit


----------



## sydthebeat (23 Jan 2010)

Your equating the two is like comparing lexus to skoda....

EWI is probably the best insulation system out there, hense their use on many passive houses. Drylining is a 'cover-up' method.

this is reflected in price.

you would never do both, youd actually cause more problems if you drylined an ewi dwelling.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the price guide, Idler.

And Syd, thanks for the info. Have you any thoughts on my concern about heat disappearing upwards through the hollow cavity blocks?


----------



## crowf (23 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> A neighbour had a quote of around €10k to do it externally.


Thats better than the quotes i'm getting.  Is that 10k before taking away the grant or after?  Roughly, what size of house is it?


			
				sydthebeat said:
			
		

> you would never do both, youd actually cause more problems if you  drylined an ewi dwelling.


Would applying it to external walls that have a 100mm cavity be a problem?


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Jan 2010)

Hi Crowf. Not sure what the surface area is but will check it out for you tomorrow. if possible. It's a 3 bed semi, by the way.

According to this website, insulating a cavity wall isn't a great idea......... [broken link removed] 

Pumping in something like ecobead would probably be a much better option, and certainly much, much cheaper. I know a few people who've had it done and they're delighted with it. Thousands of tiny balls of stuff like aeroboard are mixed with a watery glue and pumped in through holes bored in the wall. Simple enough job. And a grant of up to €400 is available for it.....  [broken link removed]


----------



## crowf (24 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> According to this website, insulating a cavity wall isn't a great idea......... [broken link removed]


Thanks for the link Lex. Is EWI still a bad idea if the cavity is already filled?  House was built 5 years ago - and cavity filled with beads already.


----------



## Lex Foutish (31 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Hi Crowf. Not sure what the surface area is but will check it out for you tomorrow. if possible. It's a 3 bed semi, by the way.
> 
> According to this website, insulating a cavity wall isn't a great idea......... [broken link removed]
> 
> Pumping in something like ecobead would probably be a much better option, and certainly much, much cheaper. I know a few people who've had it done and they're delighted with it. Thousands of tiny balls of stuff like aeroboard are mixed with a watery glue and pumped in through holes bored in the wall. Simple enough job. And a grant of up to €400 is available for it..... [broken link removed]


 
Back again, Crowf. I called to my friend's house today. He's away at present but I had a look at his house. I'm not the greatest judge of area, in situations like this, but I reckon there's 70-80 sq. yds. to cover on his house.


----------

